# I’m interviewing an expert and I need your help



## glutenfree123

Hey there,

I’m new to this forum and I just wanted to start off by saying hi! 

I’m working with a doctor that specializes on gluten intolerance and I have interview scheduled with him next week. I would like to take this opportunity to ask you what questions you would have for him. Perhaps you would like to know some natural remedies, or maybe you just want to know what is going on in your body. Remember, there are no stupid questions. 

To add value to this thread and forum I will post the interview once it’s done. This will also be as a thank you for helping me out. It will be a direct download link…no email, no forums to fill out. Just take it 

I look forward to seeing your questions.

Brandon


----------



## glutenfree123

Remember there are no stupid questions. I want to make sure I cover the issues that real people have.


----------



## MaidenScotland

glutenfree123 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I’m new to this forum and I just wanted to start off by saying hi!
> 
> I’m working with a doctor that specializes on gluten intolerance and I have interview scheduled with him next week. I would like to take this opportunity to ask you what questions you would have for him. Perhaps you would like to know some natural remedies, or maybe you just want to know what is going on in your body. Remember, there are no stupid questions.
> 
> To add value to this thread and forum I will post the interview once it’s done. This will also be as a thank you for helping me out. It will be a direct download link…no email, no forums to fill out. Just take it
> 
> I look forward to seeing your questions.
> 
> Brandon




Don`t forget you cannot advertise on this forum, so no mention of the doctor or the treatment that is available from him,
Thanks

Maiden


----------



## glutenfree123

Thanks again for the questions. I will post the interview once it’s done.


----------



## kaz101

glutenfree123 said:


> Thanks again for the questions. I will post the interview once it’s done.


If you post the interview it will probably be deleted since it'll have the doctors name and will be seen as advertising. I suggest that if you want to post it you contact ExpatForum (through the contact us link) and see if it gets approval first. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

